# Abyss



## Felix Wagner (12 Jan 2016)

Hello guys

Here's my idea of my new Scape Abyss.

Two words about this: quickly and spontaneously


About history.
In recent days, I was back increasingly on the Internet and saw again seen such beautiful Scapes. Because it has given me so itchy finger, that I absolutely must re-create a new Scape.
Said and done. Property me yesterday snapped a box and dumped my root box and a little experimenting. Look here 




 and a few more attempts went into the country.
Yesterday I have, snapped after work to 1700Uhr my Scape "De Stroom" and it started to reduce.
It was thrown out everything but the ground remained. Arranged roots, piled stones and arranged. The balance was made up with natural gravel and completed. 2130 Clock or so was I also finally finished. 
Unfortunately, I have not always done as Step by Step images. stupid-.- *



MG]

All plants used have been adopted, except one has been added, and all the animals.

Here is the basic data:

54l float glass basin

Size: 60x30x30cm

Filters: Tetra EX700

Lighting: Dennerle Nano Light

Plants: Cryptocoryne parva
                  Microsorum pteropus petit
                  Ludwigia repens
                  Bucephelandra melawie
                  Weeping Moss
Animals: Boraras maculatus
           Apistogramma borelli opal
           Octocinclus
           Amano and Red fire shrimp

Here are some pictures:


























I hope you enjoy it. I would submit suggestions for improvements always open. It's all changed 

A little quick video I made for you.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Felix,


----------



## Nelson (12 Jan 2016)

I like .


----------



## Felix Wagner (12 Jan 2016)

Hey everybody thanks for the kind of worts and for the likes.




Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Felix, Love the DW you don't see this wood used a lot now. Its what I call bog wood I have a box of this that I have not used for ages
> 
> Nice Scape looks like a side of a river bank



hey roy. Thank you and yes at me like that. These roots are from my old inventory and I have ever not been used.

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Felix, A blast from the past I have a few pieces from ages ago Takes forever to sink


----------



## Felix Wagner (12 Jan 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Takes forever to sink




That's a shame. Roots are incredibly changeable. A root I had even used in this Scape

 and now again here. 
Never throw roots in the trash. Then they send to me dear
Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Jan 2016)

Awesome layout, looking very natural.


----------



## EvitaL (13 Jan 2016)

I really like the look of your tank! Both before and after are great! May I ask how you fertilize your plants? Do you use any root tabs? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Felix Wagner (13 Jan 2016)

Thank you so much. I am so happy about it, had I not thought. 

@EvitaL only N,  P and Fe. Thats is enough. 
N 10-15mg
P 1mg
Fe 0,05mg

I use no tabs. Only Liquid Fertilizer from Aquarebell^^



Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Felix Wagner (14 Jan 2016)

Thank Zozo Gill and Paraguay 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## BexHaystack (21 Feb 2016)

Hey Felix,
How is the tank looking? More photos please!


----------

